# Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke VS 100% Bijuu-Sage Mode Naruto



## Raiken (Jan 30, 2015)

*Mindset:*
Intent to Win/Kill, no character based emotions.
*Restrictions:*
Naruto: Cannot use Rikudou Sage Mode
Sasuke: Does not have Captured Bijuu
Both: Summoning Jutsu

This is 17 year old _Post Rikudou Sennin Meeting_ Naruto and Sasuke, with some differences.
Naruto now has a 100% Kyuubi, but does not have access to Rikudou Sage Mode.
Sasuke himself has remained the same, but does not have access to Captured Bijuu.

How does this fight go down?


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 30, 2015)

Why would you make this thread when we have absolutely no idea of the extent of Sasuke's abilities in The Last aside from blowing up a meteor with a regular chidori? 

Also, why are you so obsessed with Naruto and Sasuke's power levels in relation to each other?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 30, 2015)

Naruto destroys him utterly.


----------



## Raiken (Jan 30, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Why would you make this thread when we have absolutely no idea of the extent of Sasuke's abilities in The Last aside from blowing up a meteor with a regular chidori?
> 
> Also, why are you so obsessed with Naruto and Sasuke's power levels in relation to each other?


I've changed it to be more suitable then.
Also, no need to be rude. :/


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 30, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> I've changed it to be more suitable then.



Which still doesn't help.  We've no feats from a Naruto with 100% Kurama before The Last. Not to mention even if he can't use his RSM he'd still have his rikudo chakra so it's not like it's a regular BM Naruto except with 100% Kurama, which is how I'm guessing you're intending it to be. This is a poorly thought out thread.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 30, 2015)

Hard to say how much increased levels of bijuu juice help. 

Madara got more bijuu chakra than anyone aside from RS and Kaguya but he did not seem so much stronger than his previous form when holding back most of the stuff that made him so strong before.

Kakashi got only some Six Path chakra which stemmed from the bijuu chakra that Obito stole from Madara and yet it was enough to give the faaaar bijuu juice/Six Path chakra heavier Kaguya.

Most of easiest to see improvements comes from new abilities that characters get once they obtain something. Having greater chakra levels does not always match greater haxxx levels.

How much faster would be 100% BSM Naruto when compared to 50% BSM Naruto? And how much actually did his power increase from 50% BSM to RSM? In simple terms 50% BM Naruto backed by 8 other bijuus and Gaara was easily owned by One eyed Rinnegan Madara while 50% BSM Naruto could sorta match Juubito with fully mastered EMS Sasuke's help. 

Maybe 100% BSM Naruto is as good as 2 50% BSM Naruto's and close to equal to Juubito? Or maybe Kishi would only give him bigger bijuudamas and no other changes? Maybe even just make him capable to fight longer on more chakra heavy batteries?

100% BSM Naruto from Last might be equal or better than VoTE RSM Naruto but we already saw how much Naruto and Sasuke progressed in those 2 years. It clearly involved the training they did go through all those years and not just Naruto getting more bijuu juice or Sasuke getting whatever else.


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 30, 2015)

Sasuke wins this 
It took the RSM avatar to match his PS, 
And RSM avatar >>>>> BSM avatar 

So PS alone would overwhelm him here


----------



## Raiken (Jan 30, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Which still doesn't help.  We've no feats from a Naruto with 100% Kurama before The Last. Not to mention even if he can't use his RSM he'd still have his rikudo chakra so it's not like it's a regular BM Naruto except with 100% Kurama, which is how I'm guessing you're intending it to be. This is a poorly thought out thread.


This is basically Chapter 699 Naruto, except instead of "50% Kyuubi" RSM, he has a "100%" Kyuubi BSM.
It was made apparent that Sasuke was below Naruto in the fact he needed the 9-Bijuu's Rikudou Sennin Chakra to match him.
So I figured a hypothetical Naruto, where he also lacked 9-Bijuu Rikudou Sennin Chakra like Sasuke, would be something interesting to talk about.
Use you're imagination and educated guesses based of comparisons and expectations. Stop being so lame.


Arles Celes said:


> Hard to say how much increased levels of bijuu juice help.
> 
> Madara got more bijuu chakra than anyone aside from RS and Kaguya but he did not seem so much stronger than his previous form when holding back most of the stuff that made him so strong before.
> 
> ...


Great post. Glad to see you put some thought into it.

Also to point out however, 1 Eyed RG+SM Madara was using Gedo Mazou, and combining a Powerful SM Augmented Rinnegan user with Gedo Mazou, is like Bijuu Kryptonite.

This Naruto also has the Chakra the Rikudou Sennin gave him, as does Sasuke. If it even did anything beside the Super Chibaku Tensei.
Well it's either:
Post-RS Meeting "100% BSM Naruto = Pre-RS Meeting "100%" BSM Naruto
Or:
Post-RS Meeting "100% BSM Naruto > or >> Pre-RS Meeting "100%" BSM Naruto


----------



## Trojan (Jan 30, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Sasuke wins this
> It took the RSM avatar to match his PS,
> And RSM avatar >>>>> BSM avatar
> 
> So PS alone would overwhelm him here



Except Sasuke's PS can't even scratch one of Naruto's avatar tails.


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Except Sasuke's PS can't even scratch one of Naruto's avatar tails.



Lol i find this so funny naruto matched ps full might sword swing with one tail dude would have battered sasuke with all nine if he was serious


----------



## Zef (Jan 30, 2015)

Sasuke fodder stomps. BSM Naruto can't react to Amenotejikara if Juubi Jinchuriki Madara couldn't.

I've also yet to see any genjutsu breaking feats that aren't speculation. 

Or how Naruto counters being turned into a CT core.

Or what's preventing Sasuke from absorbing everything thrown at him via Preta Path.

*Edit:*Post Rikudou meeting Naruto without RSM? Base Chidori evaporates him if this is The Last Sasuke.If this is epilogue Sasuke ...........


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 30, 2015)

Rikudo Naruto _without_ Six Paths Sage Mode? As in essentially The Last Naruto without the 2 year skip? How does Sasuke not curbstomp? 

Sasuke's PS and Naruto's Rikudo SM buffed Kyuubi mode were even. The clash between the Chidori and Bijuudama left equivalent damage to both. Without that insane power, how is Naruto even going to scratch Susano'o? Without the next level sensing and speed it provides, how does he not get straight blitzed and cut in half like Madara?

Then there's the fact that Naruto is susceptible to Genjutsu, and with Preta Naruto's can only add to Sasuke's own reserves.



sabre320 said:


> Lol i find this so funny naruto matched ps full might sword swing with one tail dude would have battered sasuke with all nine if he was serious



Not like it was a stalemate or anything. Not like PS can make more than 20 swords or anything. Not like he stalemated a Bijuudama with a Chidori or anything. Amazing.


----------



## Kai (Jan 30, 2015)

Naruto can't do anything in the face of Susano'o Chidori without his Six Paths Sage Mode.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

Sasuke crush this Naruto. Remember how strong his base Chidori was in The Last? Imagine with PS Chidori or Enton Chidori.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Except Sasuke's PS can't even scratch one of Naruto's avatar tails.



You said that as if:
-Kurama's tails are weak
-Naruto's Avatar wasn't powered by SM

Hussain, stop selective reading. It's bad for your head.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> You said that as if:
> -Kurama's tails are weak
> -Naruto's Avatar wasn't powered by SM
> 
> Hussain, stop selective reading. It's bad for your head.


And given how BSM Naruto tanked an attack that can cut the moon in half, VOTE Sasuke can't scratch him.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And given how BSM Naruto tanked an attack that can cut the moon in half, VOTE Sasuke can't scratch him.



You mean that he needed to put *everything* he had into his hand to destroy Toneri's sword?

Also, we aren't talking about VOTE Sauce.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 30, 2015)

Toneri's attack isn't even mildly impressive. It's would be calculated at small continent-level at best, maybe even lower considering the moon is hollow and you can see the beam passing through the hollow in the movie.

Naruto gets vaporized by a Susanoo: Enton Chidori without RSM.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> You mean that he needed to put *everything* he had into his hand to destroy Toneri's sword?


Wrong. He was right there as Toneri swung his sword and Naruto emerged from the fissure undamaged.


> Also, we aren't talking about VOTE Sauce.


Naruto still wins Hachibi. Better feats.



Alucardemi said:


> Toneri's attack isn't even mildly impressive. It's would be calculated at small continent-level at best, maybe even lower considering the moon is hollow and you can see the beam passing through the hollow in the movie.


The moon isn't hollow! It just has two places that are habitable. And its moon level since the attack broke the moon apart.


> Naruto gets vaporized by a Susanoo: Enton Chidori without RSM.


Naruto vaproizes Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o with a Bijudama that can launch a PS sized object through the moon and into orbit. 

Sasuke isn't stronger than Naruto. Naruto, in Sasuke's own words, was always one step ahead of him. Why would that change?


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wrong. He was right there as Toneri swung his sword and Naruto emerged from the fissure undamaged.



Was talking about the second time Toneri used the sword.



> Naruto still wins Hachibi. Better feats.



You say that because Sasuke only had one feat in the damn movie.

Powerscale the rest.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

Also, Sasuke always said that Itachi was better than him.

See what happened


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Also, Sasuke always said that Itachi was better than him.
> 
> See what happened


Itachi died. Naruto continuously got stronger just like Sasuke. Hachibi, the final battle between Naruto and Sasuke showed that Sasuke can never catch up or beat Naruto now. Naruto will always be stronger. Naruto will always be faster.



Hachibi said:


> Was talking about the second time Toneri used the sword.


And I was talking about the first time. Naruto tanked the first, overpowered the second.




> You say that because Sasuke only had one feat in the damn movie.
> 
> Powerscale the rest.


And where were we led to believe, at all, that Sasuke was stronger than Naruto?


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't think you understand how "Moon-level" is calculated. You should ask in the OBD if you're in doubt. The GBE of the moon wasn't surpassed by Toneri's attack.

And yes, thank you for admitting that there are hollow spots inside it, like it was shown when it cut the moon in half. That's the point, you'd have to calculate the mass of those spots and subtract from the total.

The moon is, indeed, hollow. At least, it has hollows inside it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Alucardemi said:


> I don't think you understand how "Moon-level" is calculated. You should ask in the OBD if you're in doubt. The GBE of the moon wasn't surpassed by Toneri's attack.


Didn't we get a _shot from Earth_ with the two halves of the moon rotating differently?


> And yes, thank you for admitting that there are hollow spots inside it, like it was shown when it cut the moon in half. That's the point, you'd have to calculate the mass of those spots and subtract from the total.


Two tiny spots on the moon, one only big enough to fit a village and another just to fit a castle. Otherwise its completely solid.


> The moon is, indeed, hollow. At least, it has hollows inside it.


The Earth has hollows too, doesn't make it any less solid as a whole.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 30, 2015)

Sasuke has this in the bag, Naruto needs his powered up SM to match up and beat Sasuke


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Sasuke has this in the bag, Naruto needs his powered up SM to match up and beat Sasuke


Naruto fought someone just as strong or stronger than Sasuke and kicked his ass.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 30, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> This is basically Chapter 699 Naruto, except instead of "50% Kyuubi" RSM, he has a "100%" Kyuubi BSM.
> It was made apparent that Sasuke was below Naruto in the fact he needed the 9-Bijuu's Rikudou Sennin Chakra to match him.
> So I figured a hypothetical Naruto, where he also lacked 9-Bijuu Rikudou Sennin Chakra like Sasuke, would be something interesting to talk about.
> Use you're imagination and educated guesses based of comparisons and expectations. Stop being so lame.
> ...



Or how about you actually think before making a thread. 



Hussain said:


> Except Sasuke's PS can't even scratch one of Naruto's avatar tails.



Yea it's not like Sasuke didn't stalemate a Bijuudama from a RSM Naruto with a PS chidori and vaporize half of RSM Naruto's Kurama Avatar with a PS chidori or anything. 

But let's continue living in fan-fiction land, which is a place you happen to occupy quite often.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Itachi died. Naruto continuously got stronger just like Sasuke. Hachibi, the final battle between Naruto and Sasuke showed that Sasuke can never catch up or beat Naruto now. Naruto will always be stronger. Naruto will always be faster.



Yes. I mean, it isn't like both lost their arm in the final clash. Also my point still stand, since even after his death Sasuke couldn't stop worship Itachi.



> And I was talking about the first time. Naruto tanked the first, overpowered the second.



How do you know Naruto tanked it? And don't bring "he was in the air" since he can fly.



> And where were we led to believe, at all, that Sasuke was stronger than Naruto?



Because the autor left it to interpretation?


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 30, 2015)

And our moon actually has no hollows, which was the point. Regardless, how big they are is, admittedly, something that remains to be calculated later.

Two halves of the moon rotating differently?



Looks pretty frickin solid to me.

Where did you get that assertion from? Is there a shot in the movie I'm missing?


----------



## Bonly (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto fought someone just as strong or stronger than Sasuke and kicked his ass.



Sure he did, when he had his powered up SM along with Sasuke's help, which he does not have here.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Yes. I mean, it isn't like both lost their arm in the final clash. Also my point still stand, since even after his death Sasuke couldn't stop worship Itachi.


And Naruto is still stronger than him.




> How do you know Naruto tanked it? And don't bring "he was in the air" since he can fly.


Since we see it HIT him. Hinata sees hit him him. And then Naruto emerges unharmed and counter attacks.




> Because the autor left it to interpretation?


:rollseyes.



Alucardemi said:


> And our moon actually has no hollows, which was the point. Regardless, how big they are is, admittedly, something that remains to be calculated later.


They're just big enough to hold a village and a floating castle. That's it. The entire moon is solid.


> Two halves of the moon rotating differently?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you miss the shot of right AFTER the moon cutting slash, where we got a Coriolis effect as one side of the moon rotated one way and the other another? Kakashi was looking right at it.



Bonly said:


> Sure he did, when he had his powered up SM along with Sasuke's help, which he does not have here.


I'm talking about Toneri who cut the fucking moon in half Bonly!


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 30, 2015)

Alucardemi said:


> Toneri's attack isn't even mildly impressive. It's would be calculated at small continent-level at best, maybe even lower considering the moon is hollow and you can see the beam passing through the hollow in the movie.
> 
> Naruto gets vaporized by a Susanoo: Enton Chidori without RSM.



It is impressive. Just not proportionately so. People tend to confuse area of effect for overall destructive capacity. The swords got immense range and power, but size of a technique is not always directly proportionatal to actual destructive capacity, and small scale techniques dish out more damage all the time in this manga. Sasuke's Chidori Eiso bisecting Madara unlike YRS for example.



Hachibi said:


> Also, Sasuke always said that Itachi was better than him.
> 
> See what happened



Naruto himself also said Sasuke was above him and he was jealous of his skills, and Sasuke wasn't even talking about that kind of power, just the mushy metaphorical kind. But I don't he'll admit that.

That and Naruto doesn't even have a single feat on the level of his Rikudo Mode self in the movie.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, if the moon is literally absolutely solid later, it's GBE wasn't surpassed, it's continent-level, lol.

Didn't Shade already state this here?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Alucardemi said:


> Yeah, if the moon is literally absolutely solid later, it's GBE wasn't surpassed, it's continent-level, lol.
> 
> Didn't Shade already state this here?


Shade said it was moon level in the scaling topic, Alucardemi. And...you do realize Toneri REPAIRED the moon after being beaten, right?


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And Naruto is still stronger than him.



Because you say so?



> Since we see it HIT him. Hinata sees hit him him. And then Naruto emerges unharmed and counter attacks.



We don't see it hit him since there's a flash before the contact. Also, implying Hinata can track God Tier.



> :rollseyes.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Because you say so?


Because its common sense and that Naruto is the main character and title character and Sasuke is the secondary main, he's like Vegeta, he can never surpass Naruto like how Vegeta can never surpass Goku!




> We don't see it hit him since there's a flash before the contact. Also, implying Hinata can track God Tier.


Hinata got a god-tier power up via Hamura, Hachibi. And are you honestly gonna say that Naruto,who was IN THE FUCKING FISSURE wasn't hit just because you don't want him to get a feat that blows Sasuke's out of the water?


----------



## Bonly (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm talking about Toneri who cut the fucking moon in half Bonly!



Not everybody has seen the movie and want's to be spoiled dick, why don't you pay attention to the OP next time before you reply to me because you can't hop off Naruto's dick. The Last takes place *2 years* after chapter 699(or so I've been told) which means Naruto should be 19 years old and the OP said "*This is 17 year old *Post Rikudou Sennin Meeting Naruto" which means what he did in the last is irrelevant to my post that you replied to.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Not everybody has seen the movie and want's to be spoiled dick, why don't you pay attention to the OP next time before you reply to me because you can't hop off Naruto's dick. The Last takes place *2 years* after chapter 699(or so I've been told) which means Naruto should be 19 years old and the OP said "*This is 17 year old *Post Rikudou Sennin Meeting Naruto" which means what he did in the last is irrelevant here to my post that you replied to.


Shouldn't Naruto still have his full RSM power during that time then, Bonly? Only difference would be he'd only have one arm.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Shade said it was moon level in the scaling topic, Alucardemi. And...you do realize Toneri REPAIRED the moon after being beaten, right?



And now I know you're bullshitting me. I've seen the dude say its continent-level in another thread.

But lets get to the point:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did the two Moon halves continually fly off into space?



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The the gravitational binding energy is the amount of binding energy required to pull all of that material apart, to infinity.





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> An object is gravitationally bound to a massive body, if it doesn't contain enough kinetic energy to *escape orbit of that massive body*.



edit: Even if he could do that to the Moon





> For a spherical mass of uniform density, the *gravitational binding energy* U is given by the formula[1][2]
> 
> U = \frac{3GM^2}{5R}
> 
> where G is the gravitational constant, M is the mass of the sphere, and R is its radius. *This is 80% greater than the energy required to separate to infinity the two hemispheres (halves) of the spherical mass.*






Did the two hemispheres fly off continually into space? No, they, according to you, rotated around each-other, in distance and rotation of a few kilometers, apparently.

So,  can you see why that's not a criteria for moon-busting? Because the sword didn't have the force to separate the two halves by pushing them off continuously into infinity.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> *Shouldn't Naruto still have his full RSM power during that time then, Bonly?* Only difference would be he'd only have one arm.



Even after I tell you to read he OP you ask the bold, guess today is fuck with Bonly day. Well let me answer that stupid question for you by taking a quote from the OP.

*"Restrictions:
Naruto: Cannot use Rikudou Sage Mode"*

So no he shouldn't have his RSM power here in this thread.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Even after I tell you to read he OP you ask the bold. Well let me answer that stupid question for you by taking a quote from the OP.
> 
> *"Restrictions:
> Naruto: Cannot use Rikudou Sage Mode"*
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## Zef (Jan 30, 2015)

Wait, are people seriously trying to argue that Naruto wins without RSM?

How?


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Because its common sense and that Naruto is the main character and title character and Sasuke is the secondary main, he's like Vegeta, he can never surpass Naruto like how Vegeta can never surpass Goku!



Except that the last Vegeta vs Goku didn't end in a draw.

Also, implying the MC is always the strongest.



> Hinata got a god-tier power up via Hamura, Hachibi.



A part of his chakra and she still got turned into a puppet by Toneri.



> And are you honestly gonna say that Naruto,who was IN THE FUCKING FISSURE wasn't hit just because you don't want him to get a feat that blows Sasuke's out of the water?



Because, even if he tanked that hit, it's isn't at the same level a planet-powered RSM Naruto can do, which got stalemated by Bijuus Powered Sasuke.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 30, 2015)

Zef said:


> Wait, are people seriously trying to argue that Naruto wins without RSM?
> 
> How?



There's only 2 people in here thus far who've said that and they both beat off to Naruto daily (with one even calling him "The Kid" )so it's not exactly surprising.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Yes, that's why he tossed him a Bijuudama, then latter a Planet-Powered BRS + FRS and latter a Rasengan.
> 
> Naruto stopped holding back when Sasuke's Bijuu Perfect Susano smacked him around.


Naruto still was holding back. He did NOT want to kill Sasuke and repeatedly stated so the entire fight. Naruto did not want to kill Sasuke and was continously, even during that exchange, on the defensive and didn't even go on the offensive.  

And it doesn't change the fact _Sasuke admitted he lost_. He couldn't defeat an exhausted, non-killing intent Naruto and said he lost. So no, it wasn't a tie.


> And? Not only Toneri doesn't have all of Hamura's chakra, he managed to control her in Base, as in, without using Tenseigan Chakra Mode.


He still has the Tenseigan itself, just like Hamura did.




> Because a Cho Bijudama Rasenshuriken is comparable to BRS + FRS, while the latter has elemental advantage over Indra's Arrow?


Cho Odama Bijudama Rasenshuriken would have the elemental advantage, and would be stronger than both of those attacks for the same reason why a Cho Odama Rasenshuriken is over a normal Rasenshuriken.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 30, 2015)

If either of them wins, then it will be a very close fight.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto still was holding back. He did NOT want to kill Sasuke and repeatedly stated so the entire fight. Naruto did not want to kill Sasuke and was continously, even during that exchange, on the defensive and didn't even go on the offensive.



Holding Back=/=Intent to Kill

You think Pein hold back against KN6? 

Also, lol at him being in the defensive. Must be why he tried to gang bang Sasuke's BPS and got his avatars mutilated form it.



> And it doesn't change the fact _Sasuke admitted he lost_. He couldn't defeat an exhausted, non-killing intent Naruto and said he lost. So no, it wasn't a tie.



And then there's Naruto's words.



> He still has the Tenseigan itself, just like Hamura did.



...
Reread what I said. Tenseigan=/=Tenseigan Chakra Mode.



> Cho Odama Bijudama Rasenshuriken would have the elemental advantage, and would be stronger than both of those attacks for the same reason why a Cho Odama Rasenshuriken is over a normal Rasenshuriken.



Except that a FRS would make the elemental advantage bigger


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Holding Back=/=Intent to Kill
> 
> You think Pein hold back against KN6?
> 
> Also, lol at him being in the defensive. Must be why he tried to gang bang Sasuke's BPS and got his avatars mutilated form it.


Without intent to kill, the character IS holding back. Pain was holding back against KN6 since if he killed Naruto, he wouldn't have gotten Kurama.




> And then there's Naruto's words.


Sasuke admits something sincerely-you claim it doesn't matter. Naruto says something comedically: SEE THEY DID TIE!




> ...
> Reread what I said. Tenseigan=/=Tenseigan Chakra Mode.


And Hamura, to make said orb...partially forms his Tenseigan Chakra Mode remember?




> Except that a FRS would make the elemental advantage bigger


Cho Odama Bijucama Rasenshuriken would be a Futon element, you know that right?


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Without intent to kill, the character IS holding back. Pain was holding back against KN6 since if he killed Naruto, he wouldn't have gotten Kurama.



How Deva could hold back when Chibaku Tensei is his strongest technique?



> Sasuke admits something sincerely-you claim it doesn't matter. Naruto says something comedically: SEE THEY DID TIE!



And yet you're doing the opposite. Naruto didn't consider this a win and beside, Sasuke's words can have multiple interpretation.

Beside, the "not using fully their power" can apply to both side.



> And Hamura, to make said orb...partially forms his Tenseigan Chakra Mode remember?



And the fact that it's partially mean jack when it's power isn't comparable than against BSM Naruto.



> Cho Odama Bijucama Rasenshuriken would be a Futon element, you know that right?



Depends. I mean, YRS is of Yoton and a Bijuudama is composed of Yin-Yang.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto fought someone just as strong or stronger than Sasuke and kicked his ass.



Wasn't he defeated once though and needed Hinata's help in the 2nd bout?

Also isn't this thread about a hypothetical scenario when VoTE Naruto loses RSM and gains full Kurama instead? In such scenario this version of Naruto would still be lacking the 2 years of training that Naruto in the Last got which helped improve his skills.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Wasn't he defeated once though and needed Hinata's help in the 2nd bout?



Only to be immune of Toneri's chakra absorption.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> How Deva could hold back when Chibaku Tensei is his strongest technique?


Since he could always make it larger. He even said so when KN8 came out.




> And yet you're doing the opposite. Naruto didn't consider this a win and beside, Sasuke's words can have multiple interpretation.
> 
> Beside, the "not using fully their power" can apply to both side.


Naruto says something like this for pure comedy, while Sasuke admits his loss solemnly and seriously. Sasuke lost, plain and simple. Only Sasuke fans such as yourself claim it was a tie even though Sasuke himself disagrees.




> And the fact that it's partially mean jack when it's power isn't comparable than against BSM Naruto.


Huh?




> Depends. I mean, YRS is of Yoton and a Bijuudama is composed of Yin-Yang.


Bijudama isn't composed of Yin and Yang. Its not a Yin-Yang release technique. Its made of black and white chakra which is different, basically positive and negative chakra. And YRS still has Futon to make the chakra blades. Cho Odama Bijudama Rasenshuriken has wind chakra added to a giant Bijudama.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 30, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Only to be immune of Toneri's chakra absorption.



Isn't that still a valid ability in ones arsenal?

And one undeniably effective from what it seems. I heard that even in their 2nd fight Hinata needed to recharge Naruto otherwise that would be it for him.

But really those durability feats. Naruto can tank moon busting attacks and Toneri seemingly could resist tons of explosions too and yet it took a mere PUNCH from Naruto to lose? Granted one powered by LOVE but still LOL.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Isn't that still a valid ability in ones arsenal?
> 
> And one undeniably effective from what it seems. I heard that even in their 2nd fight Hinata needed to recharge Naruto otherwise that would be it for him.
> 
> But really those durability feats. Naruto can tank moon busting attacks and Toneri seemingly could resist tons of explosions too and yet it took a mere PUNCH from Naruto to lose? Granted one powered by LOVE but still LOL.


Naruto defeated Toneri already, his Tenseigan and Byakugan were taken away. The fight was over at that point.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since he could always make it larger. He even said so when KN8 came out.



Considering he was killing himself, I doubt it would be sufficient



> Naruto says something like this for pure comedy, while Sasuke admits his loss solemnly and seriously. Sasuke lost, plain and simple. Only Sasuke fans such as yourself claim it was a tie even though Sasuke himself disagrees.



Because it was physically a draw and morally a lost for Sasuke. And I'll quote myself:



> beside, Sasuke's words can have multiple interpretation.





> Huh?



Think of that like this: Bee can use Bijuu Partial Transformation right? Then, he can turn into Full Bijuu.

So, the difference in power should be quite large based on common sense.



> Bijudama isn't composed of Yin and Yang. Its not a Yin-Yang release technique. Its made of black and white chakra which is different, basically positive and negative chakra. And YRS still has Futon to make the chakra blades. Cho Odama Bijudama Rasenshuriken has wind chakra added to a giant Bijudama.



Yin and Yang chakra are *black and white by nature.* They are totally opposed force.

Also, considering PS Chidori stalemated Naruto's Bijuudama, would that change shit against Indra's Arrow?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto defeated Toneri already, his Tenseigan and Byakugan were taken away. The fight was over at that point.



So Hinata gave Naruto said power after the fight was over or you mean that it doesn't matter how Naruto won as long as he did so?

Obviously now that he no longer got his eyes, Toneri would probably be unable to put up a fight but WITH those eyes and Naruto no getting help from Hinata or anyone else...who knows IMO.

I'm not that much of a Toneri fan but give the dude some credit where its due. He also defeated Naruto once so its 1-1 in the win/lose scale.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> So Hinata gave Naruto said power after the fight was over or you mean that it doesn't matter how Naruto won as long as he did so?
> 
> Obviously now that he no longer got his eyes, Toneri would probably be unable to put up a fight but WITH those eyes and Naruto no getting help from Hinata or anyone else...who knows IMO.
> 
> I'm not that much of a Toneri fan but give the dude some credit where its due. He also defeated Naruto once so its 1-1 in the win/lose scale.



Well, to be fair, Naruto was in a shitty mental state in the first fight (he thought Hinata rejected him).

Also, the fight wasn't totally over. While yes Naruto punched Toneri out of his chakra mode and Hinata ripped out his Tenseigan, Toneri not only absorbed Naruto's BSM but he also fusionned with all of the Byakugan.


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 30, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Sasuke crush this Naruto. Remember how strong his base Chidori was in The Last? Imagine with PS Chidori or Enton Chidori.



This .


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> So Hinata gave Naruto said power after the fight was over or you mean that it doesn't matter how Naruto won as long as he did so?
> 
> Obviously now that he no longer got his eyes, Toneri would probably be unable to put up a fight but WITH those eyes and Naruto no getting help from Hinata or anyone else...who knows IMO.
> 
> I'm not that much of a Toneri fan but give the dude some credit where its due. He also defeated Naruto once so its 1-1 in the win/lose scale.


Toneri had lost the fight, but used a last gambit by creating one last chakra orb to absorb Naruto's chakra and having all the Byakugan that were sealed in the Energy Vessel come to him.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 30, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Toneri had lost the fight, but used a last gambit by creating one last chakra orb to absorb Naruto's chakra and having all the Byakugan that were sealed in the Energy Vessel come to him.



Doesn't the battle only count as a loss when one is unable to fight? If Toneri could still pull off something then he wasn't yet properly defeated.

And did Naruto get Hinata's chakra before that or after to somehow help him against Toneri? If he got said chakra and it helped him then it is no longer Naruto Vs Toneri but Naruto and Hinata Vs Toneri.


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 31, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Except Sasuke's PS can't even scratch one of Naruto's avatar tails.



except that was the RSM avatar, not BSM, 
in no way shape or form are the two comparable, 
so repeated  PS slashes obliterate him,


----------



## Raiken (Jan 31, 2015)

Few things to remember about Naruto VS Sasuke:

1: Sasuke was fresh from attacking the Juubi, just before Obito became the Juubi Jinchuuriki.
2: Naruto was fresh from breaking out of the Turtle Island Barrier. Naruto of which fought an entire war with Clones and was noted to being completely exhausted and out of all Chakra by Yin Kurama.
3: He started the fight with Sasuke with only 3 Godoudama, and didn't really use them much.
4: He was holding back because he didn't want to kill Sasuke, while Sasuke kept uping his game to force Naruto to be serious, which in the end, took using the 9 Bijuu's Chakra.

It's very apparently that Post-Rikudou Meeting: 50% Kyuubi RSM Naruto is a whole league above Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke.

However, where would a Post-Rikudou Meeting: 100% Kyuubi BSM Naruto be at compared to Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke, WITHOUT, the 9-Bijuu.
"Something to note is that 100% Kyuubi is 3x the size of  50% Kyuubi, thus would be significantly larger than Sasuke's PS."

I would imagine it would be a pretty close fight.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 31, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> 1: Sasuke was fresh from attacking the Juubi, just before Obito became the Juubi Jinchuuriki.



No he wasn't. He had been continuously fighting the Juubi before that. 



> 2: Naruto was fresh from breaking out of the Turtle Island Barrier. Naruto of which fought an entire war with Clones and was noted to being completely exhausted and out of all Chakra by Yin Kurama.



Naruto was healed several times throughout the course of the war, so don't play that card. 



> 3: He started the fight with Sasuke with only 3 Godoudama, and didn't really use them much.



Which wouldn't of made much of a difference anyway (offensively at least) considering Sasuke's weaker forms of susanoo could match them and Sasuke can touch them as well meaning the hax they have (erase anything that isn't senjutsu) is completely nullified.



> 4: He was holding back because he didn't want to kill Sasuke, while Sasuke kept uping his game to force Naruto to be serious, which in the end, took using the 9 Bijuu's Chakra.



Irrelevant to the topic. 



> It's very apparently that Post-Rikudou Meeting: 50% Kyuubi RSM Naruto is a whole league above Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke.



No it's not. Sasuke with all the bijuu chakra was SIGNIFICANTLY above RSM Naruto. It took Naruto's strongest attack and all of the natural energy on the PLANET just to pull even with Sasuke's Indra's Arrow. Oh and it had the elemental advantage as well. 



> However, where would a Post-Rikudou Meeting: 100% Kyuubi BSM Naruto be at compared to Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke, WITHOUT, the 9-Bijuu.



Significantly below Sasuke. Sasuke's PS chidori easily stalemated a bijuudama from RSM Naruto and both inflicted equivalent damage to each other in that attack. A 100% BSM Naruto isn't coming anywhere close to that. 



> "Something to note is that 100% Kyuubi is 3x the size of  50% Kyuubi, thus would be significantly larger than Sasuke's PS."



Lol no. Madara's PS was the same size as 100% Kurama. Actually it was probably bigger considering his armored susanoo was just as big as 100% Kurama and it didn't even have its legs formed. Not to mention Naruto's RSM Kurama avatar significantly grew in size considering it was the same size as Sasuke's PS. Before it was only as big as Sasuke's legged susanoo. 



> I would imagine it would be a pretty close fight.



No it wouldn't.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Jan 31, 2015)

Only a true Narutard would argue BSM Naruto beating Sasuke when it took RSM to fight on par with him. Only a true retard would argue that getting half Kurama is a better boost than getting Half of Hagoromo's powers.

Jesus Chirst.. Some people just never cease to amaze....


----------



## Raiken (Jan 31, 2015)

KeyofMiracles said:


> Only a true Narutard would argue BSM Naruto beating Sasuke when it took RSM to fight on par with him. Only a true retard would argue that getting half Kurama is a better boost than getting Half of Hagoromo's powers.
> 
> Jesus Chirst.. Some people just never cease to amaze....


Sasuke needed 9 Bijuu Rikudou Chakra to "match" Naruto.
Before hand it was stated and apparent, that Naruto was going easy on Sasuke.
It was also stated that Naruto was exhausted, clearly more worn out than Sasuke was from the start of the fight.

*Naruto had an emotional handicap:* Which was the only reason Sasuke seemingly fighting on par with Naruto before he used the 9 Bijuu's.

*And an exhaustion handicap:* His Base Chakra was almost gone completely, which was being used consistently since the start of the war according to Kurama; so he started the fight against Sasuke with very little Base Chakra at all.
And his Chakra Mode only had 3 Godoudama's left, which I "presume" are proportionate to the amount of Rikudou Chakra he has left. He had 2 at the end of the Kaguya fight, since that ended his Bijuu Chakra had regenerated to the point of having 3, compared to the 9 he had at the start of the fight against Madara.

So Naruto was nerfed, and Sasuke was buffed. For them to pull of a draw with each other.
How do you think it would have gone down if:
1: Naruto was not completely exhausted.
2: Sasuke didn't have the 9 Bijuu.
Naruto would have defeated him with Medium-High Difficulty. Wouldn't have been near a draw at all.

Kishi throughout the fight noted how Naruto was either holding back, or exhausted. And on top of that, gave Sasuke the 9 Bijuu to use against Naruto.
And despite these factors, Naruto still managed to pull out a draw.

Now if we take away the 9 Bijuu from Sasuke, make Naruto not exhausted.
But take away Naruto's Rikudou Sennin type Chakra, but replace his 50% Kurama with 100% Kurama combined with Naruto's original Sage Mode.
I think they'd be around even.
Sasuke doesn't have his Rikudou Sennin Chakra from the 9 Bijuu. Naruto doesn't have his Rikudou Sennin Chakra from the other 8 Bijuu Chakra Fragments.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 31, 2015)

KeyofMiracles said:


> *Only a true Narutard* would argue BSM Naruto beating Sasuke when it took RSM to fight on par with him. Only a true retard would argue that getting half Kurama is a better boost than getting Half of Hagoromo's powers.
> 
> Jesus Chirst.. Some people just never cease to amaze....



And that's exactly what all 3 people who've even argued for Naruto are.  Not to mention all 3 make a living of downplaying Sasuke and like to ignore evidence, twist facts, and just spout plain nonsense to fit their agenda. All one need do is look above. Guy couldn't even come up with a decent rebuttal to my post.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 31, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Sasuke needed 9 Bijuu Rikudou Chakra to "match" Naruto.



No, he stomped him with the Bijuus.



> Before hand it was stated and apparent, that Naruto was going easy on Sasuke.



And yet they fucked each other's Avatar.



> It was also stated that Naruto was exhausted, clearly more worn out than Sasuke was from the start of the fight.



Considering that Naruto has *far* bigger reserve (with Bijuus) than Sasuke, it didn't matter.

[





> B]Naruto had an emotional handicap:[/B] Which was the only reason Sasuke seemingly fighting on par with Naruto before he used the 9 Bijuu's.



What the fuck? Naruto didn't have a emotional handicap.



> *And an exhaustion handicap:* His Base Chakra was almost gone completely, which was being used consistently since the start of the war according to Kurama; so he started the fight against Sasuke with very little Base Chakra at all.



Did that matter? He was running mostly on Kurama's chakra since the beginning.



> And his Chakra Mode only had 3 Godoudama's left, which I "presume" are proportionate to the amount of Rikudou Chakra he has left. He had 2 at the end of the Kaguya fight, since that ended his Bijuu Chakra had regenerated to the point of having 3, compared to the 9 he had at the start of the fight against Madara.



Where the hell did you find that? Madara only had 1 Gudodama and he used alot of shit.



> So Naruto was nerfed, and Sasuke was buffed. For them to pull of a draw with each other.



Considering Naruto counterbalanced Sasuke's buff by buffing himself, him being "nerfed" didn't matter.



> How do you think it would have gone down if:
> 1: Naruto was not completely exhausted.
> 2: Sasuke didn't have the 9 Bijuu.



Irrevelant.



> Naruto would have defeated him with Medium-High Difficulty. Wouldn't have been near a draw at all.



Considering they both stalemated and didn't use everything they had (Rinnegan for Sasuke, Bijuu's power for Naruto), that wouldn't have much changed.



> Kishi throughout the fight noted how Naruto was either holding back, or exhausted. And on top of that, gave Sasuke the 9 Bijuu to use against Naruto.



Which he proceeded to stomp Naruto with.



> And despite these factors, Naruto still managed to pull out a draw.



By using the planet.



> Now if we take away the 9 Bijuu from Sasuke, make Naruto not exhausted.
> But take away Naruto's Rikudou Sennin type Chakra, but replace his 50% Kurama with 100% Kurama combined with Naruto's original Sage Mode.
> *I think they'd be around even.*
> Sasuke doesn't have his Rikudou Sennin Chakra from the 9 Bijuu. Naruto doesn't have his Rikudou Sennin Chakra from the other 8 Bijuu Chakra Fragments.





You don't know how much Rikudo Chakra boosted Naruto stat if you think 100% Kurama can fill that


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 31, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Sasuke needed 9 Bijuu Rikudou Chakra to "match" Naruto.
> Before hand it was stated and apparent, that Naruto was going easy on Sasuke.
> It was also stated that Naruto was exhausted, clearly more worn out than Sasuke was from the start of the fight.
> 
> ...



Not willing to deliver a killing blow=/= going easy. Especially when one uses the strongest mode and most powerful jutsus.

And Sasuke run out of chakra first. It would look better for Naruto if he was tired and Sasuke fresh with the latter needing said exhaustion to keep up instead of being exhausted himself.

On top of that Naruto got several chakra replenishment's during the war while Sasuke only one. Clearly if he did not fight Kabuto, Juubi, Juubito, Madara and Kaguya his chakra reserves would look better. And his eyes were in pain from so much fighting that he had to close his Rinengan and turn of his sharingan.

As for killing intent that stopped when Naruto was willing to use all if the world's energy to attack Sasuke. Later he even tried to use a rasengan on Sasuke when the latter was to exhausted to use Susanoo. Nice holding back.

Regarding the gudoudamas I dunno but probably they got far to away from him when he used them for bijuu FRS. Madara also got a distance limit for that. It would be weird that Madara was only at 10% power during their final clash.

If Naruto and Sasuke were not exhausted then:

- Naruto would have won if he used full earth nature power but Sasuke did not use bijuus.
- Sasuke would have won if he used bijuus but Naruto did not use full world nature energy via Kurama.
- Maybe Sasuke would lose by running out of chakra first like Madara with his full day battle against Hashi.
- It could end up in a draw or go either way if neither used mass nature gathering or bijuus.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jan 31, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Few things to remember about Naruto VS Sasuke:
> 
> 1: Sasuke was fresh from attacking the Juubi, just before Obito became the Juubi Jinchuuriki.
> 2: Naruto was fresh from breaking out of the Turtle Island Barrier. Naruto of which fought an entire war with Clones and was noted to being completely exhausted and out of all Chakra by Yin Kurama.
> ...



Wtf does Kurama's size do?

Madara could coat Kurama in Susanoo and you're telling me Sasuke can't make a bigger Susanoo than Kurama?

Y'all Narutards are always tripping.


Also lmao at "emotional handicap".

Is this twilight?

Naruto at VOTE got saved by PNJ *TWICE*!

First time Sasuke mysteriously decides not to kill him.

Second time, Sasuke's chidori disappears on his hand, Sasuke's control over Rinnegan is premature considering he can't absorb and cast jutstu at the same time.

As well as Naruto constantly needing help from a secondary entity at gathering chakra for him...

Naruto is not a "whole league above" Sasuke at all you're just a big-ass downplaying hater.

And this fight wouldn't be "close" at all if Naruto doesn't have RSM.

Naruto ain't shit.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 31, 2015)

19 year old 100% BSM is rikudo level; he'd give this Sharinnegan Sauce a decent fight tbh.

All we know about 17 year old BSM is he's more powerful than his war incarnation(pre-Fagoromo) w/ nothing much else to go on. Sasuke curbstomps.


----------



## Ruse (Jan 31, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> *Mindset:*
> Intent to Win/Kill, no character based emotions.
> *Restrictions:*
> *Naruto: Cannot use Rikudou Sage Mode*
> ...



Naruto gets wrecked


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 1, 2015)

Well Kurama Avatar + PS still couldn't handle Juubito w/o extra help, so Rikodou Sasuke should handle this fairly easily I'd reckon.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 1, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Well Kurama Avatar + PS still couldn't handle Juubito w/o extra help, so Rikodou Sasuke should handle this fairly easily I'd reckon.


I don't think Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke could defeat Juubito solo, no way.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 1, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> I don't think Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke could defeat Juubito solo, no way.



 Link removed

 No? He can just do this on Juubito's weakpoint and fuck him up really badly. 

 Or how about here?

 Link removed

 When it's shown that Madara can't even use Kamui to evade Sasuke's slash which shows his striking speed is faster than Kamui, the same Kamui that can also evade Madara's striking speed at close range.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 1, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Link removed
> 
> No? He can just do this on Juubito's weakpoint and fuck him up really badly.
> 
> Or how about here?


That was both Naruto and Sasuke, and it was also thanks to Naruto that it even really did anything, Sasuke's Chidori just stunned him for a second, Naruto applied the Sealing Jutsu, then pinned him down with his Godoudama Rods to make sure he didn't break out of it.
If that was just Black Chidori, Madara just recovers and counters.


NarutoX28 said:


> Link removed
> 
> When it's shown that Madara can't even use Kamui to evade Sasuke's slash which shows his striking speed is faster than Kamui, the same Kamui that can also evade Madara's striking speed at close range.


For starters, that's not really Sasuke's "striking speed", he teleported with his Rinnegan right behind him and then slashed, Tobirama and SM Naruto managed the same thing against Juubito; and Madara was in the middle of transplanting Obito's left eye. Madara was sacrificing all defence and countering to make sure he was definitely able to get his left Rinnegan.
In addition, It is stated by Obito that it is not possible to use Kamui phasing as the Juubi Jinchuuriki. It was Kamui Phasing that dodged JJ Madara at close range; you can only use Kamui teleportation as JJ, which was noted to be too slow to react to Madara's Godoudama at Medium Range.

Also another thing to note, Madara was nerfed against Naruto and Sasuke in that he lacked 8 of his 9 Godoudama.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 1, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> That was both Naruto and Sasuke, and it was also thanks to Naruto that it even really did anything, Sasuke's Chidori just stunned him for a second, Naruto applied the Sealing Jutsu, then pinned him down with his Godoudama Rods to make sure he didn't break out of it.
> If that was just Black Chidori, Madara just recovers and counters.



 Except a normal Senjutsu enhanced Rasengan from SM Naruto crippled Juubito.

 Sasuke can just strike that weak point which will stun him, cripple him, and just slice him into 2 pieces.



> For starters, that's not really Sasuke's "striking speed", he teleported with his Rinnegan right behind him and then slashed, Tobirama and SM Naruto managed the same thing against Juubito; and Madara was in the middle of transplanting Obito's left eye. Madara was sacrificing all defence and countering to make sure he was definitely able to get his left Rinnegan.
> In addition, It is stated by Obito that it is not possible to use Kamui phasing as the Juubi Jinchuuriki. It was Kamui Phasing that dodged JJ Madara at close range; you can only use Kamui teleportation as JJ, which was noted to be too slow to react to Madara's Godoudama at Medium Range.



 This is true and I was just rereading the manga and noticed that fact when I looked at the scan of Naruto hammering down Juubito with a Rasengan. Well that just sucks for me.

 That has to be Sasuke's striking speed as that would determine whether he cuts him into two or not as Madara could already perceive Sasuke's speed at that moment. As Sasuke managed to cut him into 2 before Madara could even strike him or even dimension hop implies Sasuke's strike speed is on par with the Gedoudama's speed as that was needed to even counter Obito's Kamui teleportation.



> Also another thing to note, Madara was nerfed against Naruto and Sasuke in that he lacked 8 of his 9 Godoudama.



 Yet why didn't he consider keeping his Gedoudama instead of dropping it on the ground. It's clear his Gedoudama was completely useless.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 1, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Yet why didn't he consider keeping his Gedoudama instead of dropping it on the ground. It's clear his Gedoudama was completely useless.


Minato teleported them to another country so he couldn't use them, and it clearly takes time to regenerate them. So for the entire fight against Naruto and Sasuke, what was Obito's primary arsenal as the Juubi Jinchuuriki, the Godoudama; Madara had 1 of them.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol Sasuke murders Juubito. He fought and bisected a much much stronger Jinchuuriki in Madara. His gudodama are pointless because they can't do anything to Sasuke seeing as he's got rikudo's power and thus can touch them without being harmed. His strongest technique is pointless because the tree would get cut down by Sasuke's rikudo enhanced PS long before he can even charge the 4 bijuudama. He has absolutely no speed advantage considering Sasuke was capable of tracking and reacting to Juubito long before he even got his rikudo power-up. 

There's literally nothing Juubito can do.



Cryorex said:


> *That was both Naruto and Sasuke*, and it was also thanks to Naruto that it even really did anything, Sasuke's Chidori just stunned him for a second, Naruto applied the Sealing Jutsu, then pinned him down with his Godoudama Rods to make sure he didn't break out of it.
> If that was just Black Chidori, Madara just recovers and counters.



No it wasn't. It was Sasuke who teleported Madara in between their attacks using his Amenotejikara hence why Sasuke told Naruto to throw his attack at him.


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 1, 2015)

You guys still take this guy seriously?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 1, 2015)

So wait this is not _The Last_ naruto but he got 100% kyubi? Well of course sasuke mops him up his extra kyuubi power would not equal up to the yin power and rinnegan sasuke possess. After all sasuke dismissed a six paths chakra senjutsu bijuudama as a attack that could not kill him. I couldn't imagine 100% BSM naruto producing something as strong as that let alone powerful enough to harm sasuke. The other half of the kyuubi no matter how we look at it is not replacing naruto's rikudo power up in quality. Heck even while teaming up with BM minato(basically other half of the kyuubi) it wasn't enough to kill juubito(nor was naruto teaming up with sasuke's PS which is on the level of a bijuu's power).

If it's the BSM naruto from _The Last_ vs VOTE2 sasuke then it becomes a really hard fight for both no matter who wins. I don't know how naruto is that strong in the movie without using six paths sage mode but he got the feats for it. I just chalk it up to him still having six paths chakra in him + 100% kurama and a couple of years to get stronger.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 1, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Minato teleported them to another country so he couldn't use them, and it clearly takes time to regenerate them. So for the entire fight against Naruto and Sasuke, what was Obito's primary arsenal as the Juubi Jinchuuriki, the Godoudama; Madara had 1 of them.



 Yet you didn't answer my question. Why didn't Juubidara consider using the Godoudama he had instead of dropping it on the ground? It's clear that it's useless against both Naruto and Sasuke. 

 And apparently:

 (1)

 He had to catch Sasuke off-guard with his feint in order to even get out of range of Sasuke's Rinnegan which shows that Sasuke overwhelmed a being far stronger than Juubito without his Susanoo.


----------



## Zef (Feb 1, 2015)

This is what it's come to? We putting Sasuke beneath Juubito now?:rofl

Sasuke>>> Juubito >>> BSM Naruto

It doesn't matter if Naruto has 100% Kyuubi. Make it RSM Naruto with full Kyuubi, and then you can argue that he stomps Sasuke.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 2, 2015)

Lol Juubito.

There's a reason he was the first God Tier to fall. In no way in hell is he above Sasuke.


----------

